# Moderates



## Clara_

Hi everyone!
I am trying to figure out how to say "moderates" (noun) as opposed to radicals.
I found אדם מתון בדעותיו, which could (maybe) be אנשים מתונים בדעותיהם in its plural form, but then does it only mean politically moderates, or does it cover religion as well?

Thank you for any answer / beginning of help


----------



## TrampGuy

"Moderates" would be "מתונים" as in "moderate people" - אנשים מתונים (not "אדמים" - there is no direct plural form to אדם, but there is to איש as you can see in the example)

Both "אדם מתון בדעותיו" and "מתונים" are context dependent, same as for a "moderate person" in English, and could refer to politics, religion or whatever makes sense.

If you want it strictly in the political sense, "מתונים" still would be the best choice, but you could also maybe use "מרכזניקים" - an informal reference to people associated with neither the right nor left parties (in Israel there are parties that label themselves as מרכז - "middle" or "center").


----------



## Clara_

Thank you TrampGuy! I love the word מרכזניקים and all the ניקים- words, they sound fun.

Could you please confirm that my full sentence is correct (or incorrect)?
יש עוד מחאה ביום שבת, מאורגנת יותר טוב, ואני מקווה שתראה אנשים מתונים יותר
Trying to mean: There is another demonstration on Saturday, better organized, and I hope that it will show people more moderate.


----------



## TrampGuy

Sounds pretty good to me , then again, the translation of the full sentence could be "tweaked" in so many different ways.

I'll give some examples for you to choose from : 

_"There is another demonstration on Saturday" - _יש עוד מחאה בשבת, יש עוד מחאה ביום שבת, יש מחאה נוספת בשבת

_"better organized" - _מאורגנת יותר, יותר מאורגנת, מאורגנת טוב יותר

_"and I hope that it will show people more moderate" - _ואני מקווה שתראה שם אנשים מתונים יותר, ואני מקווה לראות שם אנשים מתונים יותר, ואני מקווה שהאנשים שם יהיו מתונים יותר

I'm sure there's more, and I hope I wasn't stating the obvious for you - hope it helps


----------



## anipo

I have never seen or heard the word "מרכזניקים" before. But- who knows-  it could make its way into the language... The expression used mostly is איש מרכז - אנשי מרכז


----------



## TrampGuy

TrampGuy said:


> ...but you could also *maybe *use "מרכזניקים" - *an informal reference* to people...



One thing is for sure though, it will always be very clear to whoever hears it.


----------



## OsehAlyah

I've always heard the word Hafgana (הפגנה) for demonstration before.

Also I'm curious if yoter (יותר) sounds awkward after metunim (מתונים)? Would it sound more natural before?


----------



## anipo

הפגנה *is *demonstration. מחאה is protest.
You can put יותר before or after מתונים.

!גמר חתימה טובה


----------



## OsehAlyah

תודה אניפה


anipo said:


> !גמר חתימה טובה


גם לך ולכולנו


----------

